# Ashes Hot?



## Willhound (Dec 20, 2005)

If there was ever any doubt regarding ashes still being hot after being removed from a stove or insert...here are a couple of shots I took today. After cleaning out my insert this morning I carefully placed the metal bucket outside away from any flammables. When I peeked out the window a while later to see if everything was OK, I though "That's strange...who would want to steal a bucket of ashes?"

They were still there....just sunk in the snow. On the bright side, this is the first time I've seen green grass in months!

Willhound


----------



## DonCT (Dec 20, 2005)

Willhound said:
			
		

> "That's strange...who would want to steal a bucket of ashes?"



You mean you've never heard of the Ash Bandits?!?!


----------



## BS-N (Dec 20, 2005)

I usually just touch the ashes/coals to see if they're hot.  It's the fastest way to settle the inquiry.


----------



## Rhone (Dec 20, 2005)

For safety I recommend a cover, prevents wind blowing leaves in, catching fire, and being blown out.  Those photographs are really neat.


----------



## Willhound (Dec 20, 2005)

Rhonemas said:
			
		

> For safety I recommend a cover, prevents wind blowing leaves in, catching fire, and being blown out.  Those photographs are really neat.



Definately.
Of course, the leaves are under 2 feet of snow right now.... ;-P 

Seriously, I've got a buddy with a mechanical shop that's keeping an eye out for a 20 gallon steel drum with a lid (like the kind grease comes in, steamcleaned of course) so that I can take my existing ash bucket and place it right inside the larger drum until it cools.


----------



## Mo Heat (Dec 21, 2005)

My ash 'system'. Fill the second can while the first can cools. I've filled about 1/2 - 2/3 of one can, so far this year. The second is still full of last years ashes. Keep meaing to dump 'em.


----------



## snowfreak (Dec 21, 2005)

Those are some pretty cool pictures.  Maybe I can use your style of Ash cooling to keep my septic vent open in the winter.  Of course I suppose those hot ashes could ignite the methane gas )  Is 2 feet of snow (normal) for your location this time of year?  As my nick implies I am quite fond of the white stuff.


----------



## Willhound (Dec 21, 2005)

snowfreak said:
			
		

> Is 2 feet of snow (normal) for your location this time of year?  As my nick implies I am quite fond of the white stuff.



Actually a little low for this time of year. Because of cold temps and relatively little snow to act as insulation we've had a lot of problems already with water lines freezing. Municipal work crews have had my street dug up twice already. Ice fisherman are loving it though because there's already over 2 feet of ice on the lakes. Gonna be another year of putting extensions on the ice augers.

Willhound


----------

